# Erreur dans l'installation de windows 10 avec bootcamp



## Redkaf (17 Juin 2020)

Bonjour,
J'ai tenté d'installer windows 10 avec bootcamp sur mon iMac. Tout c'est bien passé sauf que quand je lance le programme d'installation de windows 10, il se bloque à en cours d'achèvement et me met cette erreur : 
_"windows n'as pas pu préparer l'ordinateur à démarrer dans la phase suivante d'installation. Pour installer Windows, redémarrez le programme d'installation."_
Je ne sais pas quoi faire.

Je suis sur un iMac fin 2012 avec Mac OS Mojave 10.14.6 et j'ai téléchargé l'image ISO de windows 10 sur le site de microsoft.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Locke (17 Juin 2020)

Redkaf a dit:


> Je suis sur un iMac fin 2012 avec Mac OS Mojave 10.14.6 et j'ai téléchargé l'image ISO de windows 10 sur le site de microsoft.


Oui, mais si j'ai bonne souvenance, Assistant Boot Camp ne propose pas d'utiliser directement le fichier .iso, tu as fait quoi exactement ? Par défaut, Assistant Boot Camp te propose de créer une clé USB de démarrage ? Si oui, lis ce message et utilise le fichier .iso qui sera modifié... https://forums.macg.co/threads/alte...es-fichiers-dinstallation-de-windows.1336321/ ...et vois ce qu'il se passe, mais ce sera sans garantie.


----------



## Redkaf (18 Juin 2020)

je vais essayé

EDIT : Ça ne marche pas, ça me met toujours la même erreur dans le programme d'installation windows


----------



## Locke (18 Juin 2020)

Redkaf a dit:


> je vais essayé
> 
> EDIT : Ça ne marche pas, ça me met toujours la même erreur dans le programme d'installation windows


Oui, mais...


Locke a dit:


> Oui, mais si j'ai bonne souvenance, Assistant Boot Camp ne propose pas d'utiliser directement le fichier .iso, tu as fait quoi exactement ?


...comment as-tu créé la clé USB d'installation vu qu'avec un iMac de 2012 il n'est pas possible d'utiliser directement un fichier .iso ?


----------



## Redkaf (18 Juin 2020)

J'ai utilisé bootcamp qui me le proposait ici :


----------



## Locke (19 Juin 2020)

Redkaf a dit:


> J'ai utilisé bootcamp qui me le proposait ici :


OK pour le fichier .iso. Donc, c'est la création d'un support USB via une clé USB. Il faut que cette clé USB soit en 3.0 dans le format MS-DOS (_FAT32)_ et impérativement en Table de partition GUID. Si échec, tu tentes le format Mac OS étendu (journalisé) et impérativement en Table de partition GUID.

Si tu as un message d'erreur comme celui-ci... https://forums.macg.co/threads/alte...es-fichiers-dinstallation-de-windows.1336321/ ...tu fais la conversion du fichier .iso.


----------



## Redkaf (19 Juin 2020)

j'ai déjà une clé USB en MS-DOS de 64go et mon SSD est déjà en GPT et je suis en APFS sur Mojave 10.14.6
mais quand je lance l'installation windows et que ça me met l'erreur, ma clé USB repasse en ExFAT


----------



## Locke (19 Juin 2020)

Redkaf a dit:


> j'ai déjà une clé USB en MS-DOS de 64go et mon SSD est déjà en GPT et je suis en APFS sur Mojave 10.14.6
> mais quand je lance l'installation windows et que ça me met l'erreur, ma clé USB repasse en ExFAT


C'est nouveau ça ! Sinon, elle est bien en USB 3.0 ?






Par curiosité, tu lances le Terminal, tu fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande...

```
diskutil list
```
...en validant avec la touche Entrée. Pour le résultat, dans ta réponse tu fais un clic sur cette icône... 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ...à droite du smiley, puis...






...tu colles résultat dans la fenêtre et tu valides ta réponse. Ça permettra de voir la structure de ton disque dur.


----------



## Redkaf (19 Juin 2020)

Oui ma clé USB est bien une 3.0, et je vais faire la commande et je t'envoie le résultat.


----------



## Redkaf (20 Juin 2020)

```
diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Samsung 1 TO            999.9 GB   disk1s2
   3:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk4         698.0 GB   disk2s2
   3:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk2s3
   4:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk2s4
   5:         Microsoft Reserved                         16.8 MB    disk2s5
   6:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk2s6
   7:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk2s7
   8:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk2s8
   9:       Microsoft Basic Data                         251.9 GB   disk2s9

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *61.5 GB    disk3
   1:               Windows_NTFS WinInstall              61.5 GB    disk3s1

/dev/disk4 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +698.0 GB   disk4
                                 Physical Store disk2s2
   1:                APFS Volume Sauv Samsung 1 TO       636.5 GB   disk4s1
   2:                APFS Volume PreBoot                 24.0 MB    disk4s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                507.5 MB   disk4s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk4s4
```


----------



## Locke (20 Juin 2020)

Redkaf a dit:


> Oui ma clé USB est bien une 3.0, et je vais faire la commande et je t'envoie le résultat.


Déjà, à la base il faut impérativement déconnecter tous les disques durs USB, car Assistant Boot Camp ne supportera leur présence. Seule une clé USB de démarrage sera autorisée. Alors tu déconnectes tout, sauf la clé USB d'installation et tu ferais un diskutil list, car il me semble avoir vu une anomalie dans la structure du disque dur interne.


----------



## Redkaf (20 Juin 2020)

J'ai déconnecté tout sauf la clé usb le macintosh et mon ssd sur lequel je suis.

```
diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         698.0 GB   disk1s2
   3:         Microsoft Reserved                         16.8 MB    disk1s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data                         251.9 GB   disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +698.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Sauv Samsung 1 TO       636.7 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume PreBoot                 24.0 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                507.5 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *61.5 GB    disk3
   1:               Windows_NTFS WinInstall              61.5 GB    disk3s1
```


----------



## Locke (20 Juin 2020)

Redkaf a dit:


> 4: Microsoft Basic Data 251.9 GB disk1s4


C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait, il faut que tu relances Assistant Boot Camp et faire un clic sur Restaurer qui supprimera proprement cette partition de 252 Go pour Windows. Est-ce que cette partition disparaît, si oui, tu relances Assistant Boot Camp avec la seule présence de la clé USB d'installation.


----------



## Redkaf (20 Juin 2020)

Je ne peux pas car l'assistant boot camp me met une erreur
Je pense que je vais réinitialiser mon disque et remettre une copie dessus


----------

